# new GNOSIS issue, the Italian Intel Magazine



## mike_cos (Jun 5, 2011)

for those interested in International Intel..

(link in english)

http://gnosis.aisi.gov.it/gnosis/MainDbE.nsf/HomePages/H26


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hm, I wonder if they'd be interested in running an article on EXINT, guess there's only one way to find out...


----------

